# ECLSTS clearance price examples ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Tuesday, March 30, 2010

Hi there:

Any examples of clearance pricing at the show?
What was the show pricing on the Aristo C-16 and the Bachmann Forney ?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas Smith had some of the best prices. I bought a Bachmann Spectrum 1:20 hopper for $80 cash, PA tax included. St Aubin next door wanted $117 plus tax for same car. 

Larry


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting question. I'm curious to hear more examples.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

There were some pretty good prices at the spring show I thought, but nowhere 
near the bargain prices that were at the fall show... I'm kinda glad they didn't 
reach fall levels too, I'd probably have bought even more stuff I don't need... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trainworld had some Pola buildings at $25 and $50.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

RLD Hobbies had good prices on some AMS rolling stock. I got 4 gondolas for $200 + 6% tax, then later I went back and got a wheel & tie car for $64 + 6% tax. I also got a box car from G Scale Junction for $69. There may have been better prices on box cars, but I wanted a Southern Pacific 1:20.3 box car, and it was the only one I could find, so I took the deal. St Aubin was selling log cars for $39 bucks, I wish I had known that before they sold out.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I picked up a Bachmann Climax new in box for $200 for nick smith. I was after some AMS tank cars (i can't afford the bachmann ones) but I only found 1.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the Aristo Heavyweight set (6 cars) at TW for sixty dollars less than their normal price and found the add-on car for $120 at Southeast Trains. TW also had Pola vehicles and other kits from $10 on up. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I picked up 2 Aristo u25b's from Nicholas Smith for $115 each and a stock car for $30. Also grabbed an RS3 with matching caboose from G-scale Junction. G-Scale Jim gave me a great deal!!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Paintjockey--Caboose has the AMS tanks for under $70. 

Later, 

K


----------

